# شبهة حول المعزي هو المهدي



## نجمة الجدي (20 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة 

14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.
15 «إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ،
16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،
17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.
18 لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ دون معزي . إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.
19 بَعْدَ قَلِيل لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضًا، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ.

الشبهة تقول المعزي بشر  والرب سوف يرسل معزي  اخر  .. المسلمين يقولون ان المعزي الاول هو سيدنا يسوع  والمعزي الاخر  هو المهدي الذي سيولد في اخر الزمان  والمسلمين ينتظرونه ليقضي على الظلم ويملى العالم بالعدل   في دولة العدل الالهي 



وانه سوف لا يترككهم بدون معزي  .. 

وان ترجمة المعزي هي comforter 
comfortless وانه قال لهم سوف لا يترككهم بدون معزي وترجمة كلمة يتامى غير دقيقة    

هم يقولون ان المعزي  سوف يرسله سيدنا يسوع باسم الاب 
**
* *[FONT=&quot]14[FONT=&quot] If ye shall ask any thing in my name, I will do [it].[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]15[FONT=&quot] If ye love me, keep my commandments.[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]16[FONT=&quot] And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you forever;[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]17[FONT=&quot] [Even] the Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you.[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]18[FONT=&quot] I will not leave you comfortless: I will come to you.[/FONT][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]19[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Yet a little while, and the world seeth me no more; but ye see me: because I live, ye shall live also.[/FONT]*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2011)

*




الشبهة تقول المعزي بشر  والرب سوف يرسل معزي  اخر  .. المسلمين يقولون ان  المعزي الاول هو سيدنا يسوع  والمعزي الاخر  هو المهدي الذي سيولد في اخر  الزمان  والمسلمين ينتظرونه ليقضي على الظلم ويملى العالم بالعدل   في دولة  العدل الالهي 



وانه سوف لا يترككهم بدون معزي  .. 

وان ترجمة المعزي هي comforter  
comfortless وانه قال لهم سوف لا يترككهم بدون معزي وترجمة كلمة يتامى غير دقيقة    

هم يقولون ان المعزي  سوف يرسله سيدنا يسوع باسم الاب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


**هم يقولون هم يقولون هم يقولون ،، ما دليلهم عما يقولون ؟

الرد على ما يقولونه بحسب أسلوب الطرح العقيم : تؤ تؤ تؤ ، كلامهم مش صحيح 


تم نسف وتفجير وسحل الشبهة 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

الإنجيل يقول أن الروح القدس جاء فعلاً وحل على الرسل فعلاً 

فهل لم تقرأ ذلك !!!!!!!!!!!

هو إنت مش من البلد ديه ولا آيه !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2011)

*رجاء من الأخوة ، قبل ان يجيبوها على الشبهة ، أن يبحثوا عن الشبهة أصلا !!


الأخت فاكرانا قاعدين على المسطبة بنلعب هنا ، هما قالوا ، وهو قال وهى ردت عليه ، وعم عبدوو بتاع الخيار بيقول ، وتنط تفيدة مراته ردت عليه !!


ربنا يشفيكي ..
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

وحتى لو كان إللى حل على الرسل ده مش هو الروح القدس المضبوط ، ولكن شُبه لهم برضه !!!!!

حتى لو كان كده ، مش حتجيب غير اللى عنده شذوذ ده(بتاع الطفلة) علشان يبقى هو الروح القدس !!!

ليه هو قال : الروح النجس !!!!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *رجاء من الأخوة ، قبل ان يجيبوها على الشبهة ، أن يبحثوا عن الشبهة أصلا !!
> 
> 
> الأخت فاكرانا قاعدين على المسطبة بنلعب هنا ، هما قالوا ، وهو قال وهى ردت عليه ، وعم عبدوو بتاع الخيار بيقول ، وتنط تفيدة مراته ردت عليه !!
> ...



*ممكن رابط الشبهة حتى ولو فى الرسايل الشخصية للتأكد من كلامك .*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (20 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ومحبة  

قراءت الشبهة في موقع انصار المعزي روح الحق    وفقكم الله 

ويمكنكم التحقق بنفسكم  حول الشبهة 

http://ar.al-mehdyoon.org/Table/ahlketab/almasihyin/

**http://ar.al-mehdyoon.org/Table/ahlketab/almasihyin/

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

وها أنت قد رأيت أن الإنجيل (الذى إختطفوا منه هذه العبارة) يقول بكل تحديد أن الروح القدس قد جاء وحل فعلاً على الرسل ، وأنه أعطاهم مواهب روحية ، مثل التنبوء ومثل التكلم بلغات أخرى لتبشير الشعوب المختلفة

فما رأيك أنت الآن ، فيما قرأته عندهم ، وفيما قلناه نحن

أنت صاحب الموضوع ، فما هى نتيجة موضوعك بالنسبة إليك أنت !!!!!!!!


----------



## نجمة الجدي (20 يوليو 2011)

*اخي  هل فهمت الشبهة ؟ في موقعهم .. هم يقولون ظهر المهدي وهو نفسه المعزي الذي ارسله سيدنا يسوع  باسم الرب 

http://ar.al-mehdyoon.org/ahlketab/almasihyin/mo3azi.html




يعني كلمة comfortless  هل تعني يتامي  او تعنى  بدون معزي  

المعزي هو   Comforter  

ممكن القاموس الذي تم استعماله  لترجمة  comfortless  تعني يتامى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

*لو عايز تعرف من هو المعزى ادخل الرابط ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184876*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

يا أخى الفاضل

مال يتامى ومال عصب الموضوع

عصب الموضوع هو أن الروح القدس أتى فعلاً ، مثلما قلنا

فهل فهمت ما سبق قوله 

وعلى كلٍ فأخونا سمعان أعطاك رابط شرح آخر  ، لعل وعسى

المهم إنك تحاول أن تفهم ، لأن مشكلة الكثيرين من الإخوة المسلمين ، هى التربية على عدم محاولة فهم الآخر نهائياً


----------



## نجمة الجدي (20 يوليو 2011)

*اخي العزيز 

هم بيقولوا بان المعزي  بشر وليس روح   

 وقد ظهر  في العراق ( بابل ) 

وعندما  ترد كلمة روح في الانجيل ليس بالضرورة  ان تكون روح فعلا  لان الانجيل فيها رموز احيانا وليس النص مباشر  

مثلا 

1 أيها الأحباء، لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح: هل هي من الله؟ لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم
**
فهل المقصود  لا تصدقوا كل روح  يعني فعلا روح ؟
*
<b>


* - إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي,*
*وأنا اطلب من الأب فيعطيكم **معزياً** آخر ليمكث معكم الى الأبد**,*
*روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه,*
*وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم,*
*لا أترككم يتامى, إني آتي إليكم,*
*بعد قليل لا يراني العالم وأما انتم فترونني, إني أنا حيّ فأنتم ستحيون, في ذلك اليوم تعلمون إني أنا في الأب وانتم فيّ وأنا فيكم,*
*الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني, والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه , واظهر له ذاتي. (يوحنا14/15-21)*​* يعني  سيدنا يسوع هو المعزي الاول وسيرسل معزي اخر  .. اي ان يسوع بشر  وسيرسل بشر *
هل  الشبهة واضحة ؟؟
http://ar.al-mehdyoon.org/ahlketab/almasihyin/mo3azi.html


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2011)

> * هم بيقولوا بان المعزي  بشر وليس روح   *


واحنا بنقول * بان المعزي روح   **وليس **  بشر


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

*يا سيدى الفاضل

لا تتكلم من خلف ستار : "همه بيقولوا"
لأنه مالهوش لازمة

إتكلم إنت بحرية ، فإننا نرحب بكلام الإخوة المسلمين بلا أى حزازية

فقط نريد منك أن تقرأ ردودنا وتناقشنا فيها ، ولو سمحت ، تبطل حكاية : همه بيقولوا ، قول إنت ، لو سمحت*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (21 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة 
*
* وفقكم الله لكل خير وشاكر  لمداخلاتكم  واجوبتكم *

*ساحاول تلخيص الشبهة  كلها في هذه المشاركة  *


*ورد التبشير بالامام المهدي    في العهد الجديد ، في مواضع متعددة تبشير  يسوع  بالمعزي، ففي  (يوحنا 14):
(26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي  سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ،  وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ.  سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا.  لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ  لَكُمْ: أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ  تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ،  لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. 29 وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ  يَكُونَ، حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ. 30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضًا  مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً، لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ  فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. 31 وَلكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ،  وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ  ههُنَا).*
*
وفي (يوحنا15): (26 وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي  سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ  عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 27 وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضًا لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الابْتِدَاءِ).*
*
*
*وفي (يوحنا16): (5  «وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَأَنَا مَاضٍ إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي، وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ  مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي: أَيْنَ تَمْضِي ؟ 6 لكِنْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ  هذَا قَدْ مَلأَ الْحُزْنُ قُلُوبَكُمْ. 7 لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ  الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ  أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ  إِلَيْكُمْ. 8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ  وَعَلَى بِرّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ: 9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ  لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى  أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضًا. 11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ  رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 12 إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً  أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا  الآنَ. 13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ  يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ  نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ  بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ).*
*
*
* القول بان الروح لا يقصد به ابدا بشر فالرد : ورد: (فلا تؤمنوا  أيها الأحباء بكل روح من الأرواح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح حتى تعلموا هل هي من  عند الله أم لا ؟ لأن كثيرين من الأنبياء الكذبة برزوا إلى هذا العالم) 

 (بهذا تعرفون روح الله: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في  الجسد فهو من الله، وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد  فليس من الله، وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم أنه يأتي، والآن هو في  العالم) 

 فالانبياء كذبة او ليسوا كذبة ارواح. والمعزي بشر ممتلئ  بالروح القدس. وهنا ايضا اثبات انه سيكون انبياء صادقين والا لما قال لهم  امتحنوهم. ولكان قال لا ياتي انبياء.

** فهم المسيحيون الأوائل ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا من حديث عن  المعزي بأنه بشارة بكائن بشري، فقد ادعى مونتنوس في القرن الثاني (187م)  أنه المعزي القادم، ومثله صنع ماني في القرن الرابع، وتشبّه بالمسيح فاختار  اثنا عشر تلميذاً وسبعون أسقفاً أرسلهم إلى بلاد المشرق، وهذا دون شك يدل  على ثقافة تفهم من لفظ (المعزي) كائناً بشرياًوكانوا ينتظرونه .*
*
*
* قوله: (رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ  أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ) هو نفسه القول الذي ورد بشأن المسيح المنتظر (الْحَجَرُ  الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ) الأمر  الذي يدل على أن المعزي هو المسيح المنتظر.*
*
*
* ومما يدل على بشرية الروح القدس أنه من نفس نوع المسيح،  والمسيح كان بشراً، وهو يقول عنه: (وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر). 
*
*
*
* المعزي هو يسوع  ومعزي آخر يعني من نفس النوع يعني وجود بشري. والنص  اليوناني يستعمل كلمة  allon  وهي تستخدم للدلالة على الآخر من نفس النوع،  فيما تستخدم كلمة hetenos للدلالة على آخر من نوع مغاير .*
*
*
*واضح من النصوص أن المعزي الآتي قد يُكذَّب، وبهذا وحده نفهم  لماذا أوصى عيسى بالإيمان به وإتباعه: (إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي  فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ)، ويقول: (وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ  يَكُونَ، حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ). (قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا  لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا). (لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى  إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.  وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ)*
*
*
* بينما الروح القدس بالنسبة  للعقيدة  المسيحية  هو أحد أطراف الثالوث، وينبغي وفق  العقيدة المسيحية  أن يكون التلاميذ مؤمنين به، لكي يحل عليهم. كيف ممكن يكذبون به ؟*
*
*
* ورد في النصوص ما يدل على أفضلية المعزي على  يسوع : (لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ  أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي،  وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ)، فمن الواضح إن قوله: (خير  لكم) تدل على أفضلية المعزي، وهذه الحقيقة لا تستقيم إلا إذا فهمنا المراد  من المعزي على أنه شخص آخر؛ لأنه غير هذا الاحتمال هناك احتمالان آخران؛  أولهما أن يكون المعزي هو الروح القدس كما تتصوره  العقيدة المسيحية أي بوصفه  الأقنوم الثالث والأقانيم الثلاثة في العقيدة  المسيحية  متساوية لا يفضل بعضها على بعض،  وثانيهما أن يكون مخلوقاً من مخلوقات الله غير البشرية، وفي هذه الحالة  أيضاً لا يمكن أن يكون وجوده خيراً لهم من وجود يسوع  بينهم،  فيسوع على الأقل هو بدوره مسدد بالروح القدس، كما أن الروح القدس بهذا  المعنى الأخير لا يتعارض وجوده مع وجود يسوع ، ليتعلق مجيئه  بذهاب يسوع  عنهم.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

هذا ما يخص الإدعاء ، وها قد لختصه سيادتك

فلماذا - بنفس الكفاءة - تلخص الردود التى تمت حتى الآن عن هذا الإدعاء

فليس من المعقول أن سيادتك تقرأ من ناحية واحدة فقط ، وتهمل تماماً الناحية الأخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2011)

> *القول بان الروح لا يقصد به ابدا بشر  فالرد : ورد: (فلا تؤمنوا  أيها الأحباء بكل روح من الأرواح، بل امتحنوا  الأرواح حتى تعلموا هل هي من  عند الله أم لا ؟ لأن كثيرين من الأنبياء  الكذبة برزوا إلى هذا العالم)
> 
> (بهذا تعرفون روح الله: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في  الجسد  فهو من الله، وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد  فليس من  الله، وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم أنه يأتي، والآن هو في  العالم)
> 
> فالانبياء كذبة او ليسوا كذبة ارواح. والمعزي بشر ممتلئ  بالروح القدس. وهنا ايضا اثبات انه سيكون انبياء صادقين والا لما قال لهم  امتحنوهم. ولكان قال لا ياتي انبياء.*


*

هنا ايضا ، الأرواح عبارة عن ارواح !

*


> * فهم المسيحيون الأوائل ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا من حديث عن  المعزي بأنه بشارة بكائن بشري،  فقد ادعى مونتنوس في القرن الثاني (187م)  أنه المعزي القادم، ومثله صنع  ماني في القرن الرابع، وتشبّه بالمسيح فاختار  اثنا عشر تلميذاً وسبعون  أسقفاً أرسلهم إلى بلاد المشرق، وهذا دون شك يدل  على ثقافة تفهم من لفظ  (المعزي) كائناً بشرياًوكانوا ينتظرونه .*


*
دليك ؟
*


> * قوله: (رُوحُ  الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ  أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ) هو نفسه  القول الذي ورد بشأن المسيح المنتظر (الْحَجَرُ  الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ  الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ) الأمر  الذي يدل على أن  المعزي هو المسيح المنتظر.*


*

تدليس ، هناك قال " روح " وهنا قال " الحجر " وأما عن المسيح المنتظر فهو الذي يقول الجملة الأولى 

*


> *ومما يدل على بشرية الروح القدس أنه من نفس نوع المسيح*


*

اين قال المسيح هذا الكلام ؟

*


> *(وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر). *


*

نعم ، آخر ، لكن اين انه جسد ؟

*


> * المعزي هو يسوع  ومعزي آخر يعني من نفس النوع يعني وجود بشري. والنص  اليوناني يستعمل كلمة  allon  وهي تستخدم للدلالة على الآخر من نفس النوع،  فيما تستخدم كلمة hetenos للدلالة على آخر من نوع مغاير .*


*
كعادة المدلسين المنتظرين لمهديهم ، لم يطلعونا على دليلهم وصاروا يهجصون ..


**انظري الى القاموس اليوناني ماذا يقول :

**257 **ἄλλος (allos), η (ē), ο (o): adj. and n.; ≡ Str 243; TDNT1.264—1. LN 58.36 different, other, that which is different in kind or class than all other entities (1Co 15:39); 2. LN58.37 another, different than some other item (1Co 9:27; Mt 2:12; Mt 10:23 v.r.)

*​*Swanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains  : Greek (New Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLG 257, #2). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.


*

> *واضح من النصوص  أن المعزي الآتي قد يُكذَّب، وبهذا وحده نفهم  لماذا أوصى عيسى بالإيمان به  وإتباعه: (إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي  فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ)، ويقول:  (وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ  يَكُونَ، حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ  تُؤْمِنُونَ). (قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا  لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا).  (لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى  إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ  تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.  وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ  الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ)*


*

عيسى لم يقل هذا الكلام ، بل الرب يسوع المسيح ، وكل هذا لا علاقة له بالموضوع ، ومرة اخرى اذكري النصوص الكاملة ولا داعي للبرت لكي لا تطردي خارج المنتدى ..

*


> * بينما الروح  القدس بالنسبة  للعقيدة  المسيحية  هو أحد أطراف الثالوث، وينبغي وفق   العقيدة المسيحية  أن يكون التلاميذ مؤمنين به، لكي يحل عليهم. كيف ممكن يكذبون به ؟*


*
من قال انهم ممكن يكذبون به أصلا ؟

*


> *ورد في النصوص ما يدل على أفضلية المعزي على  يسوع*


*

واضح انك تحتاجين الى نوم عميق زيادة على نومك العميق وغيبوبتك ..

*


> *(لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ  أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي،  وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ)*


*
بداية ..
أولا : اين هنا ان الروح القدس أفضل من يسوع ؟
ثانياً :نكمل النصوص يا مدلسة ..

* *7 لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق. لانه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي. ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم.*​ *8 ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة.*​ *9 اما على خطية فلانهم لا يؤمنون بي.*​ *10 واما على بر فلاني ذاهب الى ابي ولا ترونني ايضا.*​ *11 واما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين*​ *12 ان لي أمورا كثيرة ايضا لاقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون ان تحتملوا الآن.*​ *13 واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.*​ *14 ذاك يمجدني لانه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 


*
*


> *فمن الواضح إن قوله: (خير  لكم) تدل على أفضلية المعزي*


*

بل من الواضح انك فاقدة للعقل ..


*​

​


----------



## joker46 (21 يوليو 2011)

*Molka Molkan   الله يعينك على تدليسها الواضح,واقتطاع النصوص*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (21 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> واضح انك تحتاجين الى نوم عميق زيادة على نومك العميق وغيبوبتك ..
> 
> 
> ...



*مشكور على ادبك واخلاقك  .. هل الذي يسال في منتداكم هكذا يعامل ؟؟ الله يسامحك 


ممكن ان توضح معنى * * لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق.
بدل ان  تتفوه بهذه العبارات التي لا تليق بمنتداكم 

يعني عندما يقول ابليس أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين  ..**يقصد  انا افضل منه   
هذا الذي افهمه  
يعني اذا ممكن توضح  ما هو معنى  شخص خير من شخص  في اللغة العربية  .. هل تعني افضل منه او لا ؟؟
يعني مثلا زكي خير من حنا  .. الا تعني ان زكي افضل من حنا ؟ 
 **كتاب مقالات روحية للبابا شنودة الثالث**1- ما هو الخير؟*

​


----------



## MAJI (21 يوليو 2011)

شوف يا اخ نجمة وكل المسلمين الذين يخافون قراءة الانجيل او يمنعوهم منه ويعتمدون على اقوال شيوخهم المدلسين والمضللين
انظر الى الايات 
* إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي,*
* السيد المسيح اعطى تلاميذه وصاياه التي امتلأ بها الانجيل وهذا قبل رحيله.*
*وعندما حان وقت رحيله عنهم حزنوا التلاميذ فطمانهم بهذه الايات**
وأنا اطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم الى الأبد,*
*روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه,*
*وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم,*
*لا أترككم يتامى, إني آتي إليكم,*
*فالروح القدس هو روح المسيح الذي هو روح الاب لان المسيح كجسد سوف  لايبقى معهم الى الابد لكن روحه فبلى ولذلك قال لهم لااترككم يتامى اني اتي اليكم (بروحه القدوس)*
*بعد قليل لا يراني العالم وأما انتم فترونني, إني أنا حيّ فأنتم ستحيون, في ذلك اليوم تعلمون إني أنا في الأب وانتم فيّ وأنا فيكم,*
*وهذا يؤكد ان روحه فيهم(روح القدس) وانه والاب واحد فيكون الجميع واحد *
*الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني, والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه , واظهر له ذاتي. (يوحنا14/15-21)*
*واظهر له ذاتي , تاكيد اضافي *
*المسيح يتكلم عن نفسه ولايتكلم عن شخص اخر*
*فخافوا يامسلمين على اخرتكم وصدقونا*


----------



## حنا السرياني (21 يوليو 2011)

*لنقرا الاعداد بغير اقطتاع
وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،
رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.
 لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.
 بَعْدَ قَلِيل لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضًا، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ.
 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ، وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ.
 اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».
 قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟»
 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كَلاَمِي، وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي، وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.
اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
 بِهذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ.
 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.
و لنري معا صفات المعزي من الاعداد اعلاه و لنقارنها بالمهدي
1-المهدي انسان بينما المسيح يقول انه روح الحق
2- المهدي بحسب فكركم سيقبله العالم بينما الروح المعزي لن يقبله العالم
3- المهدي انسان يمكننا ان نراه و ان نعرفه بينما المسيح يقول ان العالم لن يراه و لن يعرفه
 4- المهدي ولد من فاطمه (بحسب فكركم) بعد المسيح بمئات السنين بينما المسيح يقول ان الروح سيمكث معهم و سيعرفونه
5- المهدي هو انسان و ليس **ال**روح القدس (جبريل بحسب اغلب المفسرين)
6- المسيح قال ان الاب سيرسله باسمي فهل المهدي سياتي باسم المسيح
7-المهدي ولد بعد المسيح بمئات السنين بينما المسيح يقول ان المعزي سيعلمهم كل شئ و يذكرهم بما قاله لهم
اظن ان الموضوع واضح و اما من الناحيه اللغويه نري الاتي
 ὁ δὲ παράκλητος, τὸ Πνεῦμα τὸ ῞Αγιον ὃ πέμψει ὁ πατὴρ ἐν τῷ ὀνόματί μου, ἐκεῖνος ὑμᾶς διδάξει πάντα καὶ ὑπομνήσει ὑμᾶς πάντα ἃ εἶπον ὑμῖν
و الكلمه المستخدمه هي παράκλητος باراكليتوس و لنري معني الكلمه من القواميس المختصه
قاموس ثاير
G3875
παράκλητος
paraklētos
Thayer Definition:
1) summoned, called to one’s side, especially called to one’s aid
1a) one who pleads another’s cause before a judge, a pleader, counsel for defense, legal assistant, an advocate
1b) one who pleads another’s cause with one, an intercessor
1b1) of Christ in his exaltation at God’s right hand, pleading with God the Father for the pardon of our sins
1c) in the widest sense, a helper, succourer, aider, assistant
1c1) of the Holy Spirit destined to take the place of Christ with the apostles (after his ascension to the Father), to lead them to a deeper knowledge of the gospel truth, and give them divine strength needed to enable them to undergo trials and persecutions on behalf of the divine kingdom
قاموس سترونج
G3875
παράκλητος
paraklētos
par-ak'-lay-tos
An intercessor, consoler: - advocate, comforter.
فمعني الكلمه هو المعزي اي يعزينا و يفرحنا
اما المهدي بحسب معتقدكم سياتي ليفتح حرب عالميه ثالثه فهل المهدي سيعزينا و يفرحنا وقد ذكرت هذه الكلمه في مواضع اخري
 لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 
 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 
وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 
فهل المهدي سيبكتنا علي الخطيه و سياخذ للمسيح و يعطينا و هل المهدي سيمجد المسيح
المعزي هو **ال**روح القدس الروح الناري الساكن في الانسان المسيحي





*


----------



## Basilius (21 يوليو 2011)

*انتم المسيحيين كفره
المهدى عليه صلاه النبي منبثق من الاب في عين ذات لاهوت الله يا كفره 
المهدي هو الله في جوهره يا كفره 
المهدي مكث مع تلاميذ المسيح و حل عليهم في يوم العنصره و ارشدهم و اعطاهم روح الكلمه والوحي الالهي لكي يكتبوا الانجيل ببشاره الرب المخلص المسيا المنتظر اللذي لا بعده ياتي احد ليخلص !!
المهدي هو من ارشد التلاميذ لكتابه الانجيل 
فكتبوا الانجيل مسوقين من المهدي 
والله اكبر 
*


----------



## MAJI (22 يوليو 2011)

الغريب ان المسلمين يدعون ان الانجيل محرف ومع هذا يلهثون وراءه ليثبتوا دينهم 
فالسنة يدعون ان الروح القدس هو محمد 
والشيعة يدعون ان الروح القدس هو المهدي المنتظر 
لاوجود لشخصيات ورموز الاسلام في الانجيل 
هذه الاوهام تدل على هشاشة ايمانهم بدينهم


----------

